# PS2 & PS3 Games bought in america



## RobA3 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi all I will going to america in a weeks time, if I purchase some games out there will they work on the uk consoles.
Thanks RobA3


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

The PS2 games will not work but I think the PS3 Bluray will.


----------



## RobA3 (Jun 14, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> The PS2 games will not work but I think the PS3 Bluray will.


Cheers do you know if a PS2 game would work on a PS2 console.
Thanks again Robert


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

RobA3 said:


> Cheers do you know if a PS2 game would work on a PS2 console.
> Thanks again Robert


You sure that's what you mean ? 
If you mean PS2 game on a PS3 console I think it depends on the version of PS3 you have. If you have the 80GB version I believe it had PS2 compatibility built-in, if you have the more recent, "cheaper", 40GB version I believe they dropped PS2 compatibility so you can't.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

PS2 American games won't work on a UK PS2.

PS2 games won't work on the 40GB PS3 in US or UK format.

PS3 has no game region code, so all is good.


----------

